# need gunsmith in tusc co



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

anyone know of a quality gunsmith in dover/phila area? have a 1920 remington model 11 12 ga. needs some work [email protected]


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

i'm pretty sure millers gun near sugarcreek does repair. also eddie kline near berlin does great work. if you need a phone #let me know my dad takes alot of guns to him


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

whats wrong with it i went to school for gunsmithing and graduated in 2002. i went so i didnt have to pay someone else to work on my guns but ive been doing some on a limited basis depending on my work schedule i also buid custom ruger .22 and .17 mach 2 rifles


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

saugeyesam said:


> whats wrong with it i went to school for gunsmithing and graduated in 2002. i went so i didnt have to pay someone else to work on my guns but ive been doing some on a limited basis depending on my work schedule i also buid custom ruger .22 and .17 mach 2 rifles


not sure but i'm guessing i'ts in the firing pin/mabee more...this is an OLD gun and am hoping to have it put in top working condition even though i'm not taking in the woods!! [email protected]


----------



## JCS (Apr 14, 2004)

millers is good. always heard good things about thier work and they are reasonably priced.

jcs


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

did you happen to get ahold of eddie


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

alan farver said:


> did you happen to get ahold of eddie


not yet i thought you said he was only open on mon&thurs?I do think he's the guy i want...will let u know if i need help getting there...THANKS


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

got ahold of eddie...he said he could fix me up!!thanx for the info i''m goin' there on wed.(tomarow) THANX AGAIN!


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

hope he got you taken care of he is a good guy. let me know if your happy with him or not


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

alan farver said:


> hope he got you taken care of he is a good guy. let me know if your happy with him or not


just got back from eddies...he fixed me right up!fast and VERY reasonable!!He's the go to guy if i ever need work done again!!thanks again!


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

glad to here he took care of you


----------

